# items to take



## carl weatherby (Aug 24, 2010)

just a bit of info required,when anyone of you ex pats moved over to sunny Cyprus,what items would you have taken over with you that costs a fortune in Cyprus thats cheaper in Britain,or are there any items you cannot purchase which you would have taken ?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carl weatherby said:


> just a bit of info required,when anyone of you ex pats moved over to sunny Cyprus,what items would you have taken over with you that costs a fortune in Cyprus thats cheaper in Britain,or are there any items you cannot purchase which you would have taken ?


There is very little that you cannot get here but some things are more expensive.
Decent brand named electrical products are expensive but general every day lving is no more expensive than the UK.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Veronica said:


> There is very little that you cannot get here but some things are more expensive.
> Decent brand named electrical products are expensive but general every day lving is no more expensive than the UK.


Hi Veronica,
Would you say the cost of general household cleaning & personal items etc. are the same as here in the UK ~ tend to get the feeling on visiting the shops over there, that its those items that tend to be more expensive and add to the monthly household bills?
Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris & Andrea said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Would you say the cost of general household cleaning & personal items etc. are the same as here in the UK ~ tend to get the feeling on visiting the shops over there, that its those items that tend to be more expensive and add to the monthly household bills?
> Chris


If you go to the Euro shop for those things it is much cheaper. Makes a big difference  and wait till Lidls opens up, that will be brilliant


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you go to the Euro shop for those things it is much cheaper. Makes a big difference and wait till Lidls opens up, that will be brilliant


Not that I'm on my way yet, but are you allowed to bring over, in the container, some store cupboard 'bits'?, also I had thought of bringing a couple of bags of complete dog biscuits.

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Not that I'm on my way yet, but are you allowed to bring over, in the container, some store cupboard 'bits'?, also I had thought of bringing a couple of bags of complete dog biscuits.
> 
> Thanks.


Geraldine I don't think there is any problem with bringing over 'some store cupboard 'bits'
Obviously anything that is easily perishable is a no no but dry goods, spices and that sort of thing isn't a problem as far as I can see.
We brought loads of vitamins and essential oils etc, also toiletries such as toothpaste, hair colouring. 
If you are having a container why not fill it with things you need.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Geraldine I don't think there is any problem with bringing over 'some store cupboard 'bits'
> Obviously anything that is easily perishable is a no no but dry goods, spices and that sort of thing isn't a problem as far as I can see.
> We brought loads of vitamins and essential oils etc, also toiletries such as toothpaste, hair colouring.
> If you are having a container why not fill it with things you need.


Thanks Veronica,
Hope you and Denis are well.

The way things are going I'll need to fill it just with hair colour!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks Veronica,
> Hope you and Denis are well.
> 
> The way things are going I'll need to fill it just with hair colour!!


You can get cheap hair colouring in the Euro shop but it dosnt last very well. 
I got a red colour which was supposed to be permanent but in no time at all it had turned a strange shade of pink


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can get cheap hair colouring in the Euro shop but it dosnt last very well.
> I got a red colour which was supposed to be permanent but in no time at all it had turned a strange shade of pink


Ha ha, can't quite imagine you as a punk.!!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Ha ha, can't quite imagine you as a punk.!!!!!


Maybe I'll go purple next time


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> There is very little that you cannot get here but some things are more expensive.
> Decent brand named electrical products are expensive but general every day lving is no more expensive than the UK.


I have had my property in Cyprus and myself, family an many guests have found the following much more expensive for the equivalent in the U.K. Everytime I come over I have a suitcase full of things as most general things are to expensive especially electrical items. I have shopped around and know my way around Cyprus. So far I have found bed linen, towels, plasma tv (hundreds of pounds difference for same models), tools, kettles, toasters, fridge freezers, washing machines, glasses, crockery, pots, pans, cleaning products, ant killer, light fittings, light bulbs to name but a few. 

My kettle has packed in and I went to Carroufour last week and saw the same stainless steel kettle on sale there for 70 Euros whereas the same model is in for £17. I have bought 2 for half the price they have for one.

I bought a really good Outback BBQ from Kleima for 550 Euros and found the identical one in B & Q for 300 sterling pounds. 

If you have lots of stuff to buy or ship over it would be worth stocking up on and putting all of the above in a container with your furniture to save yourself a fortune of hundreds if not thousands of pounds.

I was in the bank in Larnaca for a meeting and my Cypriot mortgage advisor was telling me how she visited her daughter in Leeds as she is at University there and during her first ever visit there she was astonished how most shopping products including cleaning, electrical and food are so much cheaper in the UK. 

Happy Shopping


----------

